
The dubious UBI and the delusion that unpaid women's work is about oppression - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2016/01/the-dubious-ubi-and-delusion-that.html
======
gaelow
In many households the mother manages the father's wage down to the last
penny. Father has little to no saying on what it is spent on. It may not be
the rule but it is relevant enough not to ignore it. I would even dare to say
it is more common than working mother / stay at home father combination, but I
have no data to back it up.

